# Spaghetti with Cilantro Sauce



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

Spaghetti with Cilantro Sauce

12 ounces linguine
1 cup packed cilantro leaves and slender stems
2/3 chicken stock
3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1/2 cup shallots or onions, minced
2 teaspoons garlic, minced
1 pound tomatoes, peeled, seeded, diced and drained
Kosher salt to taste

In a large saucepan of salted boiling water add spaghetti and cook until al dente.
Heat the oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the onions and garlic and cook stirring occasionally for 3 to 5 minutes or until the onion is soft.
Add the tomatoes, cilantro, broth and salt and simmer 2 minutes. Drain pasta, add to saucepan and cook tossing until combined well. Transfer to a warm serving platter and serve hot.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 31, 2004)

This sounds PERFECT!!!!! Thanks for the post!!!!!!!!!!!    I shall try this in the next few days. Cilantro is fantastic. I cant wait to try this!.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2005)

This sounds strong.  I may have to try this one out due to sheer curiosity.  I have experienced the result of too much cilantro in my chili and found that it will overpower everything else.  And Coriander is even stronger.  I have had chili made by another person who loved coriander.  They added so much that it almost tasted soapy.  

I love cilantro and look forward to trying this recipe.  Thanks GB.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

